# Lacrosse rubber boots



## mike martinez (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a older model pair of Lacrosse Grange rubber boots in MO breakup??? They discontinued for some :nono::nono::nono::nono: reason and only make that ugly green with yellow stripe boot! I've had a pair for over 10 years and want to find some. Any ideas? I've looked everywhere and ebay and all!


----------



## Tom Talker (Jan 21, 2012)

You can't. I called Lacrosse and gave them the model no. They have gone to the cheap rubber Alpha model. No comparison. I guess they want them to wear out after a year so you will have to buy new ones. Mine have lasted 12 years and gone miles and miles hunting for deer and turkey.


----------

